# The "toddler Mullet"



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

I hate it, I hate it, I hate it! AHH! Okay, not *really* hate it - but I'm going to rant!

My little girl has beautiful red hair that I am *obsessed with*, but it is taking sooooo long to grow out. Right now I can kind of get it into itty bitty ponytails, but if she wears it down she has this awful mullet! People comment on it all the time, I've even had a few people say it's "unfortunate" that I gave her that haircut. I've never cut her hair!

A few people have urged me to let it grow 'a little longer', but it drives me nuts!
Here's an example of the mullet at it's worst : http://www.summerstorms.ca/images/12...edhichcock.jpg

(more pics here , including some that are much more flattering!)

She's 18 months now. Moms of babies with toddler mullets - when did it finally grow out and look normal?


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

oh Babs, I'm soooo with you! dd has had a mullet since maybe week 3!!! we actually buzzed the back of her head several times & the whole head once (around 10 months). it has grown in much more even since we buzzed her whole head- it gave what we call her "undercoat" a chance to catch up









your dd is adorable! she does have quite the power-mullet! IMO, you may have to cut the back to give the rest a chance to catch up. My friend just had her baby's haircut (22 months) & now her hair looks sooooo much thicker & more even!

good luck!


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

I know what you mean! My DD's mullet isn't quite as pronounced as yours, but we do get lots of comments. I have trimmed the back straight across a few times to give the top/front time to catch up. Unfortunately, some kids just take forever for their hair to grow in. One of my real-life friends has a daughter that is turning 4 this month whose mullet is only slightly better than your DD. She has had the back trimmed twice in her life, and the hair that is there is a little thicker than your DD, but there's still not that much on the front. Her mom is really hoping it starts growing sometime!

Your DD is beautiful, by the way!


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

My son didn't have a mullet, just not much hair, except in a couple of places. Once we cut it, it started filling in really nice. I hate to say, but maybe if you cut it, it will encourage the growth a bit more.


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice mullet!

when my son finally started getting hair, his mullet was starting to look pretty good but I couldn't stand it. dh didn't want me to touch it, but I just didn't want to look at a mullet all the time so I got out the clippers and trimmed it and he looks MUCH better now.

go ahead and cut it if you want to and then it can grow out a little nicer.


----------



## habibekindheart (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't cut it!

What I did with Boo's was even out the back and just let it grow. The faster it grows the faster I could put it in pigtails, after all. So I suffered through her mullet stage (sometimes I'd put a velcro bow on the top of her head). It grows pretty fast. Around her first birthday she was bald, by her second birthday she was well into pigtails. By 2.5 she's finally into ponytails.

So have no fear, the hair grows quickly. In the meantime, I'd be pretty miffed that people wanted an 18m/o to adhere to an adult fashion standard.


----------



## jeyer (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't have an answer to your question, but I can commiserate! Our dd went from having an adorable shaggy 'do to a mullet practically overnight. Now it is a constant battle to keep the back trimmed up until the sides grow out.

Here's a pic of my little 80's rocker girl: http://www.mlive.com/images/weblogs/baby_mullet.jpg


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm in the same boat, but my dd has enough hair on top that it doesn't look too "mullet"-like...

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...3299&members=1

But her bangs are getting long, but not as long as the back, so they're in her face (she pulls out hairclips)... the back is curly but the top/front is pretty straight... sigh... just hope it grows fast! I don't want to cut her bangs, b/c I'd prefer it to be one length as well...


----------



## mama*peanut (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm in the same boat. I hate the mullet and finally just had to cut it. I'm just hoping my DD's hair will get here eventually.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

I would just cut the long back part right off and let it all "grow in" at the same time!








My son has beautiful curly hair NOW. For the first about 15 months of his life he was bald except for a "flap" of hair in the back... it was just awful. Finally I chopped it right off... and let it all grow in together!


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

I think mullets must just be the "in" thing for toddlers now! :LOL Here is my darling's! I tease her that she got my dad's hairline!


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Hearing you guys respond makes me feel way better! :LOL
I'm so torn on whether or not to cut it. I'm so obsessed with her colour (I always wanted to be a red...) that I don't think I can bring myself to do it. If I put it in pigtails it doesn't look half-bad, and makes it seem like her hair is all one length - it's just when it's down that it's bad.

And,







: Habibe! Welcome to MDC!


----------



## habibekindheart (Feb 7, 2005)

Gracias, Babs! Always good to see familiar faces!


----------



## snoodess (Apr 30, 2003)

This is the funniest most appropriate thread. My poor daughter has the same thing going on, "business in the front, party in the back" along with her daddy's crazy science professor 'do. Check it out !







I still think she's gorgeous but I am looking forward to it resolving into more normal hair someday soon


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

I finally gave in and trimmed a little bit off the back and bangs of dd's hair in October. It about killed me to do it, since she had no hair at all for the first year. I liked the trimmed look much more than I thought I would, it made her look like a little pixie! We are still no where near being able to do ponytails, other than a skinny one straight up off the top of her head (the sprout, we call it). She wears a lot of hats....LOL


----------

